

Ask HN: Is there a new breed of moving companies? - _nato_

I am dealing with a NY -&gt; Bay Area move and it feels icky dealing with the antiquated moving solutions that come up first in a google search. Is there a new wave of sophisticated moving solutions in the spirit of HN?
======
usujason
I've been following Unpakt
([https://www.unpakt.com/](https://www.unpakt.com/)) for the last couple of
months. It's an interesting concept, kind of like the Kayak of the moving
industry. Still dealing with the old school moving companies though.

